# For eBay Sellers: New eBay and USPS Shipping Changes



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

On January 20th the USPS increased the prices on apparently everything but First Class (which will go up by $.02 in May). You can get the new rates off of their website (www.usps.com) or go to the local Post Office and ask for a copy of Price List: Notice 123.

USPS has introduced a new flat rate box. It is the same size as their old Priority Mail box for VCR tapes. Same price as the Flat Rate Envelope - currently $4.95 (which included delivery confirmation). eBay will not likely allow you to print out Small Flat Rate Box labels for a couple of months. I asked the local Post Office and they said to simply line out Flat Rate Envelope and write in Small Flat Rate box on the label.

This new small flat rate box will be good for me as I ship a fair amout of small, but heavy, items.

You can order Priority Mail boxes free from the Post Office's website - you will have to register with them. Local Post Office should have some on hand as well.

New rates:
Flat Rate Envelope: $4.95
Small Flat Rate Box: $4.95
Regular Flat Rate Boxes: $10.35
Large Flat Rate Box: $13.95

On eBay, just received a notice from them, in part:

"Important announcement for eBay Sellers:
Now it's free to upload photos to eBay Picture Services for items you list in Collectibles, Antiques, Art, and Pottery & Glass. Buyers want to see more images for items in these categories-post up to twelve photos per listing and they're all free. That includes A La Carte, Picture Pack, and Gallery Plus photos."

I don't know if this change will be retroactive or just apply to new/relisted items. Probably 90% of my listings are in the Collectibles category so this should save some on monthly listing fees for extra pictures.

On eBay's new policy you can only offer PayPal as a payment option in a listing, when sending an invoice you apparently can still permit money orders or checks.

Aside: USPS non-Priority Mail flat rate) package rates are only better than UPS's (and probably FedEx) for what are considered to be local zones, and then only up to about 25 pounds. For example:

Ten lbs to TN: $9.90 vs $11.24 UPS
Ten lbs to CA: $29.95 vs $17.41 UPS
40 lbs to TN: $21.45 vs $18.76 UPS
40 lbs to CA: $75.45 vs $51.13 UPS
70 lbs to TN: $34.05 vs $24.61 UPS
70 lbs to CA: $106.25 vs $70.52 UPS

(Note: Rates are even more skewed when you consider with UPS the first $100 of insurance is free (vs $2.15 with UPS) and they have a very nice point-to-point tracking system.)

I can print out UPS labels either through PayPal or my account with UPS. I can drop off the pre-labeled packages at the local UPS drop-off point. If you do enough volume with UPS they will change your account to commercial and give you better rates. For example, you do not have to pay a $2 surchange for a delivery to a residence.

Unfortunately we do not have a local FedEx drop-off point other than an expedited/express shipment drop box.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Ken,

Thanks for the info!


----------

